# Best crate brand on a budget.



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a 48in metal crate. It will be used for an upcoming trip for Frodo to spend a few hours at a time in when we go out. He will be left in peoples homes. It will also be used at home just as a place to go when he wants alone time (with door left open at home) Im looking to spend under $150. I'm looking for suggestions on brands that are sturdy. I'm currently looking at Foster and Smith brand, and Midwest brand. Does anyone have either of these and are they good quality?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

iCrate has been working out just fine for me. It cost $88 at my local ranch supply. I have found that they have better prices than the major pet stores and carry better deals on food, treats, flea meds as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If he is crate trained, you can go with a brand such as Midwest or the iCrate. I also have used Petmate crates for my crate trained dogs. Heavier duty brands and models are most often used with dogs that are not crate trained and that may be resistant to the confinement.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I like the Petco brand...whatever that is. They are also usually on sale on their website. We got the Great Dane size for about 100$, including shipping. It's very durable and has done well.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I got my 42" Top Paw crate with two doors for $109 on sale at PetsMart. I think it might be cheaper online through them though I just didn't want to wait for shipping. I don't know how sturdy is sturdy though. My pup is crate trained and doesn't try to get out. 

Here's a link: Puppy Crate » Top Paw™ Double Door Dog Crates | PetSmart

The 42" works for me and he goes in and out of it whenever he pleases when I'm home  we've had it for 4 months now  my pup is only 25" at the withers and 65 lbs though. If you have a bigger dog I'd go with the 48".


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

He had a plastic kennel til he was a year but we had to sell it because he got to big and my husband didn't buy the largest size to start. He loved sleeping in it. He currently has free range of house (no issues). I want to order one now so he has a few weeks to get acclimated to it. I'm just looking for some brands that hold up well under $150.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

We have a 42 inch soft sided crate made by someone that I use for people's homes and for shows. The big metal one becomes a PIA to carry around.

But if you want a cheap one, go to eBay. I believe there is a company called "Champion" and my crate has lasted the 2.5 years my boy has been around. No issues with it, its built just like a Midwest crate (probably by the same factory). Even came with a divider.

If your boy doesn't have SA most crates will work, and if he is really badly SA...nothing but a specialty made one will work lol.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

They've got pretty cheap ones on ebay for about $70 shipped. I've got one and it does the job. Not as strong as my other midwest crate, but decent enough.

EliteField 3 Door Folding Dog Crate w Rubber Feet Cage Kennel 5 Sizes 10 Models | eBay


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

$88 on Amazon with shipping for Lisl's new 48" crate. Two doors, divider, tray, and detachable handles.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> They've got pretty cheap ones on ebay for about $70 shipped. I've got one and it does the job. Not as strong as my other midwest crate, but decent enough.
> 
> EliteField 3 Door Folding Dog Crate w Rubber Feet Cage Kennel 5 Sizes 10 Models | eBay


This is the one Fiona has. It also folds flat for transport (no dog inside, of course)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wire crate quality depends on wire gauge.

I've seen Petco having a LOT of really good crate sales lately. If you're not in a rush I would wait. They also have free shipping for something that price.


----------



## LindyUVA (Dec 16, 2012)

I got mine from Petco... It's massive 32x48 I think. It was on sale for $129 maybe? But Hampton fits inside with more than enough room so you could go smaller. Quality is outstanding.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We have two of these. I paid $100 a piece when they were on sale and if you buy in store, they're usually on sale with the pet perks card.

Puppy Crate » Top Paw™ Double Door Dog Crates | PetSmart


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I bought mine online, brand new 48" for $70 on Craigslist.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for everyones suggestions. I found one today at TSC on sale for $75 (regular $100) 48x30x(33in high). Its made buy Midwest but marketed as a different name, very sturdy.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

For travelling, 42" may be enough. I got mine at Ocean State for $65. Very happy with it.


----------

